
Ask HN: What app do you use to store highlighted web pages or research papers? - kanishkdudeja
I am thinking of making a Chrome extension which can store highlighted web pages (with images, CSS everything) to the cloud.<p>I want to do lots of highlighting on web pages so that I can quickly recap of previous stored content? Is such an extension worthwhile? Does something like this already exist?
======
foob
This doesn't apply to web pages, but Mendeley is _excellent_ for research
papers [1]. It let's you easily build up a collection of papers, store
highlights/notes, and export Latex bibliographies. I couldn't recommend it
more.

[1] - [https://www.mendeley.com/](https://www.mendeley.com/)

~~~
kanishkdudeja
Thanks :)

